# Next South Wales meet (not HMC! LOL)



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

OK, bowing to peer pressure 

I have a couple of options which I'd like to float for comments 

Option 1) Meet up at Cardiff Audi on a Sunday morning. They have offerred to lay on bacon butties  Have a general mooch around the dlrship and bask in the glory of TTness  Bit of a drive out for lunch at a local (ish) pub 

Option 2) Cruise up through Brecon Mountains (), stopping off at a pub up in the back end of nowhere ( again) for some grub

Option 3) I talk nicely to Grant at Westec and confirm a date for a rolling road meet (looking at circa Â£45 ish per TT) Hang around and :lol: at people who's cars fail to meet expected results*, and go  at those who walk around with a big 

For all options, I'm thinking a Sat or Sun would be best - but if everyone wants a week day evening, option 2 is viable 

Thoughts? 

* obviously we would not :lol: , would be more of a


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm up for all of these but fancy option 2 first (I still have an electronic version of the route still I think and it was awesome!) and there's no way my TT's getting strapped down to the rollers in option 3 - I'll do the laughing if that's ok!

Sundays are usually better for me and I'm away for a week between the 10 to 17 of July if that helps.

Nice one DIRY!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I'll be up for a Sunday meet.

Would be great to see the Brecons from the comfort of a TT rather than stomping over them with full combat webbing!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wayne,

Could you get anymore smilies in?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Wayne


...who's Wayne??? :?  :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh go on then.. twist my rubber arm... now that I have stopped playing rugby - either a Saturday or Sunday is fine with me


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Any of the above..... or all three :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne
> ...


cheeky get


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Guys,

Just one thing - following the famed outing to Portmeirion a couple of years ago when there was a well placed speed camera that caught 7 out of the 8 attendees. I think it would be a good idea to keep the final plans via PMs to everyone who is interested in attending.

Now I am not saying that there is going to be anything illegal going on, (certainly no speeding officers) but lets not give our best friends in blue a complete route eh?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

when is this likely to happen?

i'll be there


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


...just trying to keep your identity covert Wayne...oops! :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


ah - yes! - Thank you! 

(oops!  )


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

I'm definately up for it. I like idea 2) the most, but that is more due to locality than anything else.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Option 2 sounds like fun...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

option 2 so far then.... 

any more for any more comments?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> option 2 so far then....
> 
> any more for any more comments?


I'll try and dig the route up later and get it across to you matey - PM me an e-mail address.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PM PM'd


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I may be up for either option.....depending on if I actually have my TT in time 

Off to see a 225ttc tomorrow night which sounds promising so you never know 

Dave 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one Dave! 

What and where are you seeing?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx m8.....off to see a silver 225 coupe in Swindon area tonight. 49k with full audi history, supposed to be a nice car so we'll see :wink: .

Only has 17's on it though so if I purchase tonight I shall be giving Rochford a call in the morning to order some 18" RS wheels  .....oh and a V6 valance from ttshop whilst I'm in a spending mood (hopefully my missus isn't reading this LOL  )

I'll keep you posted!

Dave


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

DW225 said:


> Only has 17's on it though so if I purchase tonight I shall be giving Rochford a call in the morning to order some 18" RS wheels  .....oh and a V6 valance from ttshop whilst I'm in a spending mood (hopefully my missus isn't reading this LOL  )


LOL - HOW many times have I typed that sort of thing? 

Hoe it is / was worth the trip!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am now the VERY happy owner of a 225 ttc 

The car is mint with every invoice for services and work etc. from new in a little file 

The only problems are:-

*Two dirty number plates beginning to delaminate (private plate goes on ASAP to cure that)

*17" wheels are...well.....17" wheels (phone call to Rochford this morning will cure that)

*Passenger sidelight bulb gone (trip to Halfords lunch time to cure that)

Look forward to meeting the locals  LOL

Dave 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

DW225 said:


> I am now the VERY happy owner of a 225 ttc


 YEAH! 



> The car is mint with every invoice for services and work etc. from new in a little file


 good sign 



> The only problems are:-
> 
> *Two dirty number plates beginning to delaminate (private plate goes on ASAP to cure that)


 result  (and check out the number plate thread in the TTOC section for a good deal that's going on at the moment*



> *17" wheels are...well.....17" wheels (phone call to Rochford this morning will cure that)


 



> *Passenger sidelight bulb gone (trip to Halfords lunch time to cure that)


 WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stop right there! 
Hang on till Sunday, and see the LED sidelight option in the flesh 
MUCH better than std sidelights, only cost a few quid, highly recommended 



> Look forward to meeting the locals  LOL
> 
> Dave 8)


You too fella 

* Not that I'm trying to get you to join the TTOC or anything


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Bad news..........can't make a meet this weekend......promised my young lady that we'd go shopping in Cardiff as I was having a new car this week 

Good news...........just come off the 'phone to Rochford.......18" RS wheels and tyres arrive on Tuesday!! 

Now do please excuse me whilst I order my V6 valance and RS bootlid badge from TTSHOP...... 

I can feel the modding bug starting to bite again already LOL :lol: .....why change the habit of a lifetime 

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

So anything happening in our area soon?

I'm on hols from Monday for a week, but hope to attend some meets upon my return 

Dave 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

would prefer option 1 or 2 and a sunday.

Off on holiday for several weeks on 19th July, so before then if possible.

But not Sunday 10th as have got tickets to see REM in Millenium Stadium.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

why not tommorrow? 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

omen666 said:


> why not tommorrow? 8)


You mean the meet is actually tomorrow?   
Have I misread this thread?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Paula - no, you haven't, and no you didn't miss it 

Right then.

I'll get my diary out now I've caught up with sleep post HMC, and pull my finger out too 

and come up with a date or 2


----------

